# Shelf life for pork belly



## mrad (May 22, 2017)

I picked up two pork bellies yesterday at costco.  The plan is to make bacon with one, and burnt ends with the other. The sell by date was May 27th.  One of them will gets used next weekend but I'm wondering how long the other can sit before going bad?

I have read where Franklin says  brisket  can be wet aged 14-21 day when cryovacked,   How about pork belly?


----------



## rexster314 (May 22, 2017)

The sell by date is for the store, it won't go bad 2 days after you bring it home. I would imagine if you kept the sealed belly in a fridge that stays at 40[sup]0 [/sup]or lower, you'll be fine for over a week if not longer.


----------

